# Cuisinart Smoker



## sherlock98 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am looking at this smoker but just can't seem to find enough reviews or opinions to help me decide if it is a good buy or not. Has anyone here used this smoker and what do you think of it?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1153P/Cuisinart+Electric+Smoker.jsp?locale=en


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2013)

Sherlock98, morning and welcome to the forum.....

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome Sherlock....

That looks a lot like a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker? I'm not 100% but I ask the manufacturer who makes it? There has been some debate as to the quality of the controller of the MES...at least the last version? Search MES or Masterbuilt on the forums, you'll find many different experiences? The last one I saw today was the customer service was outstanding!

Take the posts with a grain of salt until you confirm for a fact that the Cuisinart smoker is made by MES...it merely looks to be, but I have zero experience?

~Brett


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 6, 2013)

Check this link, the Cajun Injector has the flip up controls like the one you are looking at.  Not sure who makes these but my brother in law has a Cajun Injector that is about the size of my MES 30 and has never had a problem.

http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-injector-electric-smoker.html

Gary


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 6, 2013)

Just went back and looked at your link, go to the last link in the product Q&A link and it gives some info on who makes them, not real clear but does not look like Masterbuilt has been the provider for awhile.

Gary


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 6, 2013)

Gary, I stand corrected..I wasn't aware that CI was previously manufactured by MES, but yes, the Cuisinart does have similarities to both units...

Sidenote: I have family in Sioux Falls (Valley Springs, actually) Nice area!

~Brett


----------



## dward51 (Apr 6, 2013)

Also be aware that Masterbuilt has been having some quality control issues with their units this year. 

All of them are made in one of several factories in China for Masterbuilt and it has been widely talked about in various forums that Sam's Club even pulled their 2013 models from the shelves.  I would recommend you be certain of who will be providing warranty service and what hoops you would have to go through if that model is in fact from one of the same plants or uses some of the problem parts.  I don't know if Cuisinart will stand behind it like a smoker company like Masterbuilt (and to their credit Masterbuilt does appear to honestly be trying to resolve issues for customers - problem appears to be in China IMO).  Smokers are the meat and potatoes of Masterbuilt's business, but only a "might as well" for Cuisinart so keep that in mind too if Cuisinart is your warranty provider.

Do a search here and you will find quite a lot of discussion about the 2013 Masterbuilt model issues (often called a MES).


----------

